# Job oppurtunities in Australia for Telecom



## sujeetss

Hi,

I am Telecom professional with 7 + yrs of experience in telecom field. I have experience with tier-1 customers in US and Asia. I have travelled a lot to client sites in US for deployment of Telecom Equipment, testing and commissioning of the product.

Currently I am looking at immigration oppurtunities for Australia. Before I take the plunge I would like to know what are the job oppurtunities for Telecom Professionals currently in Australia. I would appreciate any inputs regarding this.

Thanks,

Sujeet


----------



## DylanW

sujeetss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Telecom professional with 7 + yrs of experience in telecom field. I have experience with tier-1 customers in US and Asia. I have travelled a lot to client sites in US for deployment of Telecom Equipment, testing and commissioning of the product.
> 
> Currently I am looking at immigration oppurtunities for Australia. Before I take the plunge I would like to know what are the job oppurtunities for Telecom Professionals currently in Australia. I would appreciate any inputs regarding this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sujeet


Hi There,

I work for Primus Telecom and there are lots of opportunities in the Telco space in AU.


----------



## sujeetss

*Hi*

Hi winikd,

So kind of u to reply back to my post. Well its nice to know that there are oppurtunities in Telco Space. Now I am an Indian national and I am interested in Working and Living in Australia. Do you think that first I need to apply for Jobs or I need to first get my PR and then look for Jobs. 
Also could you kindly share your email ID with me. If its ok with you I will send you my resume for Primus Telecom. My email id is sujeetssatgmail (sujeetss is my gmail id, Since I am a new member I am not allowed to post links or URL)

Once again thx for the reply

Sujeet


----------



## DylanW

send it to [email protected]


----------

